# burst sprinkler main



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why did that happened?? No support connecting rods to keep it together?? Lucky for u as its getting warmer there...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it a yard sprinkler system or a fire main?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Small leak on rubber ring on bend,never installed correctly. Undermined anchor block(concrete)......whooshka


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Is it a yard sprinkler system or a fire main?


Fire sprinkler 9"


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

My turn.... Jnosh helping ya??? Laughing


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

9"?

No such thing here in the US that I'm aware. Are those class 200 gasket fittings?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> 9"?
> 
> No such thing here in the US that I'm aware. Are those class 200 gasket fittings?


 Aussies have all the odd number pipe sizes... we have the even numbers... right, Adamnce??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting, I prefer ductile and megalugs myself! But you gotta fix whats there!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Aussies have all the odd number pipe sizes... we have the even numbers... right, Adamnce??


We have 5', 13", and 15" (13" and 15" are only in sewer pipe, I think)


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> 9"?
> 
> No such thing here in the US that I'm aware. Are those class 200 gasket fittings?


Sorry, I'm imperializing it. It is actually 235 OD, push in fittings:furious:. I hate them


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Aussies have all the odd number pipe sizes... we have the even numbers... right, Adamnce??


4" 6" 9" 12" 18" 24" 36"... That's as much as I have worked on!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> 4" 6" 9" 12" 18" 24" 36"... That's as much as I have worked on!


 Then my folding rulers are no good down there...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Interesting, I prefer ductile and megalugs myself! But you gotta fix whats there!


Exactly. That's how we do it. And throw a thrust block in be hind that 90


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I will take pics of the completed work:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And explain to us how it stays together please Was there a thrust block behind the 90?? What hold the valve on ??


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

There was a thrust block there, but the slow leak undermined the block which led to the water fountain 12 meters in the air. The valve was in a short section between 2 thrust blocks. We have dug out a large area and once the pipe work is reinstated, we will pour a new thrust block?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Exactly. That's how we do it. And throw a thrust block in be hind that 90


Be careful Adam.

If you allow TX MP to design your thrust block, you're gonna need a bigger hole.

On the upside, short of. 9.0 quake, the damn thing won't move one millimeter in the next 100 years. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Your the one that called in a dang crete truck in!! Looks like a giant bar of lead for hub and spigot cast. Everbodys always picking on me !!!


----------

